# How to train the Roll over



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Luxie is 9 weeks old today and shes pretty comfortable with sit, stay, come, up, jump, bark, but i'm having trouble teaching roll over, heel, and shake any suggestions?? Am I training too fast??? It's my first dog.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

To teach roll over we did it when Baron was laying on his side. Using the treat I would start in front of him and make an arch over his body so that he had to turn his head around to behind him causing him to naturally roll over. This is still a work in progress but its a start.


----------

